# Confused on type of business license or Tax id needed



## etoile (Aug 21, 2006)

HI! I have been goin crazy here trying to figure out what I need to get started! I was assuming I needed a a.) business license, b.)resellers permit and c.) Tax ID #. 

I have searched, read and reread everything I can find and now confused.
In Texas, I don't think they have a "resellers license". The links below are for a sales and use permit....is this a resellers license?

Sales Tax and Your New Business
and 
Texas Online Tax Registration Application

Next, to get a Tax ID the way I understand it is that you have to have a DBA, SCorp or LLC. Is this right? 

I am just trying to figure out what I need in the state of Texas to get started. I would sure appreciate any and all help here from any Texans or Anyone who understands this tax/business lingo.


----------



## EternylStudios (Mar 26, 2006)

a DBA, is just your "Doing Business As" name...which is what you want your company to be called.

Generally a sales permit is a a resellers license....you basically need a permit to sell goods or services.

You can get a tax EIN from the gov.

the best bet to get started on the right track is to contact your local SBA "Small Business Assoc"

http://sba.gov/


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I think every state is different, but this is what I just went through in Georgia:

I got my Business license first. You decide what type of business you want to become (Sole, Partnership, SCorp, etc.)

Then I went and did a trade name register (DBA). According to my county I didn't have to do a DBA.

You need a business license to get a Tax ID# though. You need this if you are going to sell items (the government needs you to charge taxes)

That's the extent of what I know. I still need to get my Tax ID. 
I always recomend to go to:
Tax Information For Businesses
Small Business Association
SCORE.org

Also these might help:
SOSDirect - A New Online Business Service from the Office of the Secretary of State
Texas Business Portal
Hope this helps.


----------



## MasterTees (Oct 18, 2006)

Form business structure desired (corp, LLC, sole etc.) with secretary of state. If you want a DBA or Assumed Business Name which is a created name for your business, also register at the same time. 

(If you don't have or plan to have employees, partners, members, etc. I would form a LLC, and than for the IRS put yourself as a Sole Proprietor. All you have to do is include everything into your personal income tax. If you don't plan to use the EIN for tax purposes and soley for business purposes, than put Disregard Entity and the IRS will give you a EIN for you to use for business so that you don't have to put down your SS# all the time.

Call IRS, or go online to IRS and fill S-44 form (application for EIN Employers Identification Number) also known as Federal Tax ID number. 

Get a business license and resellers permit.

Start selling.


----------

